# Nintendo Hires Lobbying Firm To Battle Gateway 3DS Sales in the US



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 25, 2014)

Not good guys...looks like nintendo needs to flash money in front of washington's face so they give a shit. Sounds like to me they are trying to get Gateway the good ol' R4 treatment = almost banned everywhere. WIth the mention of "international trade" it sounds like they will make it a federal offense to sell Gateway...

DUN DUN DUN........




> The publisher has officially hired Washington lobbying firm Choe Groves Consulting, according to Politico. Nintendo wants the federal government to get tougher on intellectual property laws, international trade, and piracy, and Choe Groves will try to convince the people in Washington, D.C. to take up that cause. These are issues that plague all kinds of entertainment companies, and Nintendo has an obvious interest in seeing legislators add more protection for content creators.





> Nintendo has had a long battle with piracy, especially with its handheld DS platform. Hackers were able to crack that system’s security and sell a special card that would enable people to download and play illegally pirated games on that portable device. The company has beefed up the protection on its new hardware, but pirates are constantly working to break open the 3DS and Wii U.


 
more in the SOURCE

(if you don't like "da beat" then)
SOURCE 2

I didn't want a Gateway and I bought all my 3DS games but damnit Nintendo you're forcing my hand  If you're on the fence about buying a gateway. Don't hesitate, as 2015 may be the last year you'll be able to comfortably purchase it (or any flashcart for that matter)

need any additional sources?
http://bit.ly/16T8HUD

(don't mean to be sarcastic but it's been posted everywhere so there is multiple sources)


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 25, 2014)

Love how the ad below your post says "Top DC Lobbying Group".

Typing on mobile sucks. Curious on how this will go.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> Liovw how the ad below your post says "Top DC Lobbying Group".


..

hahaha it's probably ad words...maybe they are for sale too for us? XP


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2014)

go ahead ban the gateway sky3ds will replace it


----------



## Searinox (Dec 25, 2014)

So far I don't see Gateway team mentioned. I wonder what they think they'll do with this. Flashcart packages marked as such have already been reported on gbatemp to be seized as soon as they're spotted, that's why no company is stupid enough to name what it is exactly that they're shipping in the package. Maybe next time they'll be smart enough to use ASLR on their consoles as well as hardcode the firmware version number in the signed file.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2014)

"Hackers were able to crack that system’s security and sell* a special card *that would enable people to download and play illegally pirated games on that portable device"

Got to love when a lack of knowledge of a field leads to their scary words coming up short -- a singular card is scary but hundreds of companies, from the proverbial mom and pop shop to small engineering firms, all making and competing in a big market, like what actually happened on the DS, is surely 50 times as scary.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh look, that's cute, Nintendo making a federal case out of what a very small % of people do, making little to no impact on sales.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 25, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> go ahead ban the gateway sky3ds will replace it


 
Don't they have a DRM that only allows 10 games per Sky 3DS card? That's awful.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Don't they have a DRM that only allows 10 games per Sky 3DS card? That's awful.


 

Actually, that's no longer the case, or so they claim, their next version of the card supposedly no longer has that limit.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 25, 2014)

People wouldn't pirate if they didn't overcharge their games, made actual sales sometimes and if there wasn't region lock.
+ everyone wants homebrew, people would be less interested if they did all of that.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 25, 2014)

Here is a quote from one of the interview with Gabe Newell:



> In general, we think there is a fundamental misconception about piracy. Piracy is almost always a service problem and not a pricing problem. For example, if a pirate offers a product anywhere in the world, 24 x 7, purchasable from the convenience of your personal computer, and the legal provider says the product is region-locked, will come to your country 3 months after the US release, and can only be purchased at a brick and mortar store, then the pirate's service is more valuable. Most DRM solutions diminish the value of the product by either directly restricting a customers use or by creating uncertainty.
> 
> Our goal is to create greater service value than pirates, and this has been successful enough for us that piracy is basically a non-issue for our company. For example, prior to entering the Russian market, we were told that Russia was a waste of time because everyone would pirate our products. Russia is now about to become our largest market in Europe.


 
Source: http://www.tcs.cam.ac.uk/interviews/0012301-interview-gabe-newell.html


----------



## Naridar (Dec 25, 2014)

Inb4 Nintendo's servers are hacked. No one seems to remember Geohot's case and how hackers don't like it if lawmakers enter their lair.


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 25, 2014)

this is just a huge waste of money for them, something being illegal isn't going to stop it from happening millions of small packages come into america every single day almost none of them are checked, unless it smells like drugs or is huge and easily detectible it wont stop them from being used. the only thing this might stop is sellers from inside USA already and i thought that was already illegal.
they'd probably have better luck stopping them just buying the factory where they are produced and shutting down.


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2014)

jefffisher said:


> this is just a huge waste of money for them, something being illegal isn't going to stop it from happening millions of small packages come into america every single day almost none of them are checked, unless it smells like drugs or is huge and easily detectible it wont stop them from being used. the only thing this might stop is sellers from inside USA already and i thought that was already illegal.
> they'd probably have better luck stopping them just buying the factory where they are produced and shutting down.


 
It might scare off people though. For the DS you had a ton of people who didn't know too much about it going "oh I'll just get one of those download cards for my kids". Chances are some of those wouldn't do it if they knew importing those carts was illegal.


----------



## Flame (Dec 25, 2014)

jefffisher said:


> this is just a huge waste of money for them, something being illegal isn't going to stop it from happening millions of small packages come into america every single day almost none of them are checked, unless it smells like drugs or is huge and easily detectible it wont stop them from being used. the only thing this might stop is sellers from inside USA already and i thought that was already illegal.
> they'd probably have better luck stopping them just buying the factory where they are produced and shutting down.


 

HAY YOU!

This is GBATemp you are not allowed to make so much sense.



but. Nintendo should stop thinking its the 80's and improve the online infrastructure, and *invest its money* in making better services.. even do they own PS PLUS.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Dec 25, 2014)

jefffisher said:


> this is just a huge waste of money for them, something being illegal isn't going to stop it from happening millions of small packages come into america every single day almost none of them are checked, unless it smells like drugs or is huge and easily detectible it wont stop them from being used. the only thing this might stop is sellers from inside USA already and i thought that was already illegal.
> they'd probably have better luck stopping them just buying the factory where they are produced and shutting down.


 
Aren't flashcarts legal in the U.S.?


----------



## Flame (Dec 25, 2014)

TheCasketMan said:


> Aren't flashcarts are legal in the U.S.?


 

its grey area.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 25, 2014)

'Homebrew'


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2014)

The fact that such a thing as "lobbying firms" exists says a lot about the US political and government system.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Dec 25, 2014)

The elephant in the room (or Panda as it may be) is the fact that, while developed nations like the US and Japan have economies that are reliant on developing and protecting intellectual property and natural resources, China's economy is based on stealing intellectual property and destroying natural resources.

The US government has an interest in protecting Nintendo's intellectual property.  Unfortunately, these cards are not coming from the US.  They are coming from a place with a totalitarian government that has shown zero interest in protecting the intellectual property of other nations, because they have so little of their own and because their economy has been built around stealing ideas, software, and even entire factories from developed nations and Western companies.

It's a case of putting the horse before the cart.  The suppliers are not US-based.


----------



## luney (Dec 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> The fact that such a thing as "lobbying firms" exists says a lot about the US political and government system.


 Any american with even a small amount of knowledge about our government realizes this already. It's unfortunate but true. It's all about the almighty dollar. If you have enough money you can buy the right lobby firms that will then spend enough of your money to get any law passed that you want.

The legal system is just as bad here. With enough money you can afford to pay the right lawyer that will then pay the right "experts" and "witnesses" to testify any way they want. Without enough money, it's not innocent until proven guilty anymore. You are guilty unless you can afford to buy your innocence.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> The fact that such a thing as "lobbying firms" exists says a lot about the US political and government system.


It only gets worse


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 25, 2014)

Another with 3ds piracy is that some people have "I don't like Nintendo, so I am gonna go download". I seen comments similar like that on youtube.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 25, 2014)

Does anyone else find the term "illegally pirated" to be incredibly redundant?
Isn't pirated alone a term for illegally obtained content?


----------



## Fat D (Dec 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Does anyone else find the term "illegally pirated" to be incredibly redundant?
> Isn't pirated alone a term for illegally obtained content?


Considering that illegally obtaining goods is literally the only thing copyright violation has in common with maritime robbery in the first place, yes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 26, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Don't they have a DRM that only allows 10 games per Sky 3DS card? That's awful.


http://www.sky3ds.com/news.html

if you win the tempmas competition you'll get one before anyone else


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> http://www.sky3ds.com/news.html


 

What the hell? Do we even know what changes there are?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 26, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What the hell? Do we even know what changes there are?


ask costello he has 10 of them


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> ask costello he has 10 of them


 

I love how there's no change log, and lol 10, he must be rich.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 26, 2014)

if you win the tempmas comp you will get one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2014)

Gotta love the hate. Sky3DS releases a cart with a 10 games limit, people complain. Sky3DS releases a cart with no limit, people complain. Make up your minds, lads - it's the only cartridge that works on _current_ firmware _with_ online features and it's available _right now_. I understand that Gateway's promising an update that will far surpass what the Sky3DS offers, but that update is yet to be released, so as it stands today, you're dissing the _only_ product on the market that even works on current systems.

As for the topic at hand, Nintendo should probably spend money on making games rather than combating a force they cannot possibly overcome. At the end of the day, even if the cart is officially outlawed, everything remains in the terribly incompetent hands of people working at customs who literally can't tell the difference between a legit and illegitimate cartridge, not to mention that they don't care. R4's have been outlawed in several countries at this point and I don't see them disappearing from the market - they're available and they're there to stay.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Piracy is a bigger problem than world hunger and terrorism combined ( if you don't think so just ask the RIAA or MPAA!)

(Jk)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Piracy is a bigger problem than world hunger and terrorism combined ( if you don't think so just ask the RIAA or MPAA!)
> 
> (Jk)


Outlawing flash devices never made any sense to me whatsoever - they're only adapters for storage, they're not the cause of piracy in and out of themselves. It's the users who download illegal content as well as users who upload and share it who should be persecuted against, not the sellers of, essentially, SD adapters. You might as well start outlawing CD/DVD/BR burners while you're at it, those can be used for piracy too. It's the act of piracy that's a punishable offense, the tools used have nothing to do with the matter and saying otherwise is like saying that _"people don't shoot people - guns do"_. Who pulls the trigger here, the shooter or the gun?

My stance hasn't changed over the years - users should have an unrevokable ability to backup and playback content that they legally own, and if console manufacturers do not provide them with such an option, they should be free to use third-party solutions in order to excercise their right to creating and using backups.

Nobody's kicking up a fuss when little Tommy buys a CD of his favourite band, shoves it into his laptop, adds the entire CD to his library on iTunes or Windows Media Player, removes the disc, puts it back in its jewel case and _never_ touches it again, but when the same is done with a video game, this is suddenly a problem.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Outlawing flash devices never made any sense to me whatsoever - they're only adapters for storage, they're not the cause of piracy in and out of themselves. It's the users who download illegal content as well as users who upload and share it who should be persecuted against, not the sellers of, essentially, SD adapters. You might as well start outlawing CD/DVD/BR burners while you're at it, those can be used for piracy too. My stance hasn't changed over the years - users should have an unrevokable ability to backup and playback content that they legally own, and if console manufacturers do not provide them with such an option, they should be free to use third-party solutions in order to excercise their right to creating and using backups. Nobody's kicking up a fuss when little Tommy buys a CD of his favourite band, shoves it into his laptop, adds the entire CD to his library on iTunes or Windows Media Player, removes the disc, puts it back in its jewel case and _never_ touches it again, but when the same is done with a video game, this is suddenly a problem.


One issue nintendo (and other gaming companies) don't get is for example emulators and homebrew can use homebrew which is legal and other stuff. Secondly they don't contain commercial ROMs from the start so you could use one and never play a commercial rom. Then emulation really doesnt work that well consider the highest thing that can be emulated with out a gaming rig is probably Dreamcast which died over 10 years ago.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> One issue nintendo (and other gaming companies) don't get is for example emulators and homebrew can use homebrew which is legal and other stuff. Secondly they don't contain commercial ROMs from the start so you could use one and never play a commercial rom. Then emulation really doesnt work that well consider the highest thing that can be emulated with out a gaming rig is probably Dreamcast which died over 10 years ago.


I can understand why Nintendo would restrict launching unlicensed software on their system, this much doesn't bother me because I understand the motivation - they don't want to proliferate unlicensed software simply because developers would just release the games themselves _(like Electronic Arts did back in the Mega Drive/Genesis days)_, however it would be nice if they provided an alternative. Sony's probably not a good example considering the PS3 era of fighting against all sorts of unlicensed software, but they weren't always like this _(PS1 Net Yaroze, PS2 Linux Kit, PS3 OtherOS)_ and nowadays they're returing to the more lenient policies via PlayStation Mobile and a strong Indie movement. It's very easy to publish your own PlayStation content if you want to make a game for their systems, it's a bit more complicated with Nintendo.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I can understand why Nintendo would restrict launching unlicensed software on their system, this much doesn't bother me because I understand the motivation - they don't want to proliferate unlicensed software simply because developers would just release the games themselves _(like Electronic Arts did back in the Mega Drive/Genesis days)_, however it would be nice if they provided an alternative. Sony's probably not a good example considering the PS3 era of fighting against all sorts of unlicensed software, but they weren't always like this _(PS1 Net Yaroze, PS2 Linux Kit, PS3 OtherOS)_ and nowadays they're returing to the more lenient policies via PlayStation Mobile and a strong Indie movement. It's very easy to publish your own PlayStation content if you want to make a game for their systems, it's a bit more complicated with Nintendo.


Yeah but the problem is IMO the homebrew and Indy groups are different and always will be. Sure i dont want indy companies to rely on homebrew for games when we have psn or what not but I do believe homebrew should be allowed for those who don't want to have game making as a career or who don't even have enough money to put their games on eshop or whatever


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but the problem is IMO the homebrew and Indy groups are different and always will be. Sure i dont want indy companies to rely on homebrew for games when we have psn or what not but I do believe homebrew should be allowed for those who don't want to have game making as a career or who don't even have enough money to put their games on eshop or whatever


That's the thing about PSM - you don't have to publish your "homebrew" if you don't want to, you can just publish the source code and whoever wants to use it just has to run it on their machine - the SDK is free to download and until recently it was also free to use _(not sure if it still is)_, so that's a pretty good alternative for homebrew devs. I've seen a couple really cool apps made in it, stuff like Remote Desktop and whatnot.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's the thing about PSM - you don't have to publish your "homebrew" if you don't want to, you can just publish the source code and whoever wants to use it just has to run it on their machine - the SDK is free to download and until recently it was also free to use _(not sure if it still is)_, so that's a pretty good alternative for homebrew devs. I've seen a couple really cool apps made in it, stuff like Remote Desktop and whatnot.


I know but still not publishing your work can hurt although many times the underground is better . Personally I wish ps3 had a homebrew channel or what not as that would be great. Either way more companies need to stop overreacting when very few people will use stuff like gateway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> I know but still not publishing your work can hurt although many times the underground is better . Personally I wish ps3 had a homebrew channel or what not as that would be great. Either way more companies need to stop overreacting when very few people will use stuff like gateway.


It all comes down to the faulty logic of _"if pirates won't be able to pirate, they will buy games"_. That's just not true in the great majority of cases - if _"pirates won't be able to pirate"_, they _won't give a flying cluck_ about the system and will wait until they _can_ pirate, at which point they'll buy it - I know how it goes, I've been there myself. With the system in hand peeps at least toss Nintendo a few bucks for accessories of all sorts, not to mention that Nintendo systems often sell at a profit, so it's less of a problem for Nintendo than it is for Sony or Microsoft.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It all comes down to the faulty logic of _"if pirates won't be able to pirate, they will buy games"_. That's just not true in the great majority of cases - if _"pirates won't be able to pirate"_, they _won't give a flying cluck_ about the system and will wait until they _can_ pirate, at which point they'll buy it - I know how it goes, I've been there myself. With the system in hand peeps at least toss Nintendo a few bucks for accessories of all sorts, not to mention that Nintendo systems often sell at a profit, so it's less of a problem for Nintendo than it is for Sony or Microsoft.


Yeah thats true only issue they make is the so called "pirates" are a small minority (less then 3 percent ) and lack mainstream distrubuiton


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2014)

So what do you think Nintendo is going to attempt to do with their bribe money to Washington?


----------



## gudenau (Dec 26, 2014)

They should know that it does not mater what they do... I have a dstwo and all of the games on I ripped from my carts...


----------



## cracker (Dec 31, 2014)

TheCasketMan said:


> Aren't flashcarts legal in the U.S.?



Under the DMCA, yes they are. Even _circumventing the security_ (think DS profile exploit + Launcher.dat) to run homebrew is technically illegal. This is an exercise in redundancy. Honestly, I find it hard to believe that some state-side shops are still operating.

In reference to packages being seized: It seems *memory card* is the go-to description on imported products.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 31, 2014)

Wisenheimer said:


> The elephant in the room (or Panda as it may be) is the fact that, while developed nations like the US and Japan have economies that are reliant on developing and protecting intellectual property and natural resources, China's economy is based on stealing intellectual property and destroying natural resources.
> 
> The US government has an interest in protecting Nintendo's intellectual property. Unfortunately, these cards are not coming from the US. They are coming from a place with a totalitarian government that has shown zero interest in protecting the intellectual property of other nations, because they have so little of their own and because their economy has been built around stealing ideas, software, and even entire factories from developed nations and Western companies.
> 
> It's a case of putting the horse before the cart. The suppliers are not US-based.


 
still believing  national economies exist and are relevant, that is cute
 there is no such thing as "chinas economy" it was built by  the international communist/capitalist  system , the global economy
 quote unquote "US" corporations in reality multinational corporations who give fuckall a shit about any nation
   US let them into the WTO ,why? because the people in control of the US control all the worlds capital and economy because the dollar is the world reserve currency
 china is just a cog in the machine and that cog just happens to be the worlds factory of cheaply made low priced plastic shit for the rest of the planet, 


 is it no wonder it is polluted as fuck,these people exploit the shit out of  china and that have balls to whine over MUH  IP , when they are making money hand over fist as these peoples expense. they prop up their government if US didnt let them into the WTO, under clinton andif nixon had not gone over there  and opened it up then there would be nothing there right now ,some people are just never satisfied



jefffisher said:


> this is just a huge waste of money for them, something being illegal isn't going to stop it from happening millions of small packages come into america every single day almost none of them are checked, unless it smells like drugs or is huge and easily detectible it wont stop them from being used. the only thing this might stop is sellers from inside USA already and i thought that was already illegal.
> they'd probably have better luck stopping them just buying the factory where they are produced and shutting down.


 
they would be better off not doing anything at all , it doesnt even cut into 1% of their sales , they will probably lose more money spending it on crooked lobyists and maybe getting DDOS'ed


----------



## cracker (Dec 31, 2014)

You have that backwards because the Chinese have so much invested in our banks and lending companies that they own a huge chunk of America. Keep in mind that the US government borrows from countries each year to keep their shiny, unwanted/unneeded helicopters and what have you rolling off the lines. China is the prime contributor. Monetarily they may seem weak/poor but they are rich in assets.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 31, 2014)

cracker said:


> Under the DMCA, yes they are. Even _circumventing the security_ (think DS profile exploit + Launcher.dat) to run homebrew is technically illegal. This is an exercise in redundancy. Honestly, I find it hard to believe that some state-side shops are still operating.
> In reference to packages being seized: It seems *memory card* is the go-to description on imported products.


 

However reverse engineering for educational purposes and being able to dev your own software isn't. You can even share the information you learn with others, as long as you don't sell what you have learned, nintendo can not do shit.

EDIT: I have seen a statement from Nintendo (confirmed too) saying; they are no longer seeking legal action against those who make video game software using their IPs in North America, as long as they do not attempted to make profit from them. In other words Zelda Classic and the various mario & pokemon patches out there are 99.98% safe from Nintendo suing them.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

RealHotStuff got C+D'd and by the looks of their homepage...a gag order..this is only the beginning


----------



## Skeet1983 (Jan 28, 2015)

So, is owning a Gateway illegal now?


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hurry up realhotstuff give me my refund so I can order a gateway on wcrepairssssssss


----------



## flarn2006 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wisenheimer said:


> The elephant in the room (or Panda as it may be) is the fact that, while developed nations like the US and Japan have economies that are reliant on developing and protecting intellectual property and natural resources, China's economy is based on stealing intellectual property and destroying natural resources.
> 
> The US government has an interest in protecting Nintendo's intellectual property. *Unfortunately, these cards are not coming from the US.* They are coming from a place with a totalitarian government that has shown zero interest in protecting the intellectual property of other nations, because they have so little of their own and because their economy has been built around stealing ideas, software, and even entire factories from developed nations and Western companies.
> 
> It's a case of putting the horse before the cart. The suppliers are not US-based.


 
How is that unfortunate for us?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2015)

Skeet1983 said:


> So, is owning a Gateway illegal now?


it always was with the dmca


----------



## Skeet1983 (Jan 28, 2015)

What about people who already have one? Is the Gateway site still going to push out updates?


----------



## flarn2006 (Jan 28, 2015)

Skeet1983 said:


> What about people who already have one? Is the Gateway site still going to push out updates?


Yeah, US laws don't affect them.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL.

What is the USA going to do?
Threat flashcards like if they were drugs?

There is no way they can stop the import of flashcards (or any other kind of hardware) into the country.
That is just nonsensical BS. Worst case scenario might be just that some local stores or second sellers of additional hardware for consoles and handhelds stop selling this kind of product... If they ever did.

Don't even try, Nintendo.

It is not a product that is solely created for piracy, it is up to the user to do so.
Don't even worry guys, this won't carry over at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL.
> 
> What is the USA going to do?
> Threat flashcards like if they were drugs?
> ...



It is not that they make it impossible, just that they make it annoyingly hard for the average pleb.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL.
> 
> What is the USA going to do?
> Threat flashcards like if they were drugs?
> ...


 
They shut down realhotstuff...one of the biggest flashcart sellers for US folk...With USA bribe money, I do believe they are "Trying" and succeeding.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 28, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> They shut down realhotstuff...one of the biggest flashcart sellers for US folk...With USA bribe money, I do believe they are "Trying" and succeeding.


Succeeding?
I would call it "With short success"

Sure, they can STOP THE SELLS of the card in the USA, but simply stopping resellers for the card won't stop the TRAFFIC of it.
The only thing that they can do is tell official USA resellers to stop selling the card.
All other non-USA resellers will still be there, and customs office can't stop a package just because it is a flashcard.

My point being that traffic for flashcards in USA will still be there, through other resellers.
It won't stop because of whatever intends and purposes Nintendo has.


----------



## Arras (Jan 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Succeeding?
> I would call it "With short success"
> 
> Sure, they can STOP THE SELLS of the card in the USA, but simply stopping resellers for the card won't stop the TRAFFIC of it.
> ...


 
Sure, they can never stop it entirely, but they can make it more inconvenient for people to buy one, to the point where many people would not bother. A decrease in sales for these cards is still a win for Nintendo.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 29, 2015)

Most of the U.S. resellers on gateway's site are based in China and just have warehouses in the states that they ship from.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Hurry up realhotstuff give me my refund so I can order a gateway on wcrepairssssssss


 
What I still havent got mine...


----------

